

Bootstrapping an Ultra Low Latency Trading Firm, Part 4 - mikexstudios
http://veyronb.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/bootstrapping-an-ultra-low-latency-trading-firm-part-4/

======
apaprocki

      char *t = “VEYRONB “;
      uint64_t u =*(uint64_t *)t
    

If this is done, you need to ensure your strings are stored in memory on
aligned boundaries (8-byte for 64-bit ints) otherwise mis-aligned data access
could seriously degrade your performance.

